# Change of Status from Passport Talent Blue Card to Salarie Visa



## Xavi5

Hello Everyone,
I hope you all are healthy and doing well.
I had come to France with a Passport Talent Carte Bleue Europenne. After 4 months, my ex-employer decided to terminate my contract (as I was on CDI with Trail period). Now I have found a new job with a CDI contract and I have few questions related to it. Currently, I hold a resident permit of 4 years.

My new employer cannot meet the requirements of Passport Talent Carte Bleue Europenne, hence proposing me Changement of Status to Salarie Visa. Has anyone been through the same scenario in this forum! If yes, can you tell whether I will be eligible to start the job after signing the contract and parallelly my new employer can start the procedure for a Work visa. My new employer does not have an idea whether it is legally possible.
Can anyone share any official link which provides information about this procedure/documents to be submitted by the worker & employer!
Any other information which might be helpful!

Please help as it will help me to start working again.

Have a nice evening.
Regards,
Xavi


----------



## Bevdeforges

Your employer should take a look at this page on Service Public: Comment faire pour embaucher un salarié étranger ?

Following the links through on the appropriate pages, it seems that the new employer will have to get work authorization for you (which can take some time) and then once that has been obtained, you can go through the process of changing your status from within France.


----------



## Xavi5

Bevdeforges said:


> Your employer should take a look at this page on Service Public: Comment faire pour embaucher un salarié étranger ?
> 
> Following the links through on the appropriate pages, it seems that the new employer will have to get work authorization for you (which can take some time) and then once that has been obtained, you can go through the process of changing your status from within France.


 Thank you Mr. Bev for the response and the link.
Generally from *APS to Salarie visa, Changement of status should be applied within 15 days* of signing the CDI contract and the worker is allowed to work.
Is there any information you are aware of regarding the changement of status from Passport Talent to Salarie Visa as i currently hold a resident permit?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Things keep changing, but that page used to have a link to a list of what categories of foreigner on titre de séjour (i.e. residence permit) could be hired and the passeport talent was included. It may take some searching in the Professional section of Service Public to find the page, but I believe it is still there somewhere.


----------



## Xavi5

Bevdeforges said:


> Things keep changing, but that page used to have a link to a list of what categories of foreigner on titre de séjour (i.e. residence permit) could be hired and the passeport talent was included. It may take some searching in the Professional section of Service Public to find the page, but I believe it is still there somewhere.


Thank you BEV.


----------



## ManojP

Xavi5 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I hope you all are healthy and doing well.
> I had come to France with a Passport Talent Carte Bleue Europenne. After 4 months, my ex-employer decided to terminate my contract (as I was on CDI with Trail period). Now I have found a new job with a CDI contract and I have few questions related to it. Currently, I hold a resident permit of 4 years.
> 
> My new employer cannot meet the requirements of Passport Talent Carte Bleue Europenne, hence proposing me Changement of Status to Salarie Visa. Has anyone been through the same scenario in this forum! If yes, can you tell whether I will be eligible to start the job after signing the contract and parallelly my new employer can start the procedure for a Work visa. My new employer does not have an idea whether it is legally possible.
> Can anyone share any official link which provides information about this procedure/documents to be submitted by the worker & employer!
> Any other information which might be helpful!
> 
> Please help as it will help me to start working again.
> 
> Have a nice evening.
> Regards,
> Xavi


Hello Xavis5,

I am in the same situitaion as you , could you please help me if you have found any soultaion to change Talent passport to Slaried visa


----------

